# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  ملفات تحديث Nexus 10 لنسخة أندرويد 4.4 الأخيرة (KRT16S) متوفرة للتحميل

## mohamed73

قامت غوغل مؤخرًا  بإرسال التحديث الجديد الذي يحمل رقم البناء KRT16S لنسخة الواي فاي من  Nexus 7 بطرازيه الأول والثاني، و Nexus 10، وإن كنت ممن حصلوا على التحديث  الأول أو لم يحصلوا عليه بعد، فمن المفترض أن يصلك التحديث الجديد خلال  الأيام القليلة القادمة.
ولكن البعض من مستخدمي اللوحي قد لا يفضلون  الانتظار ريثما يصلهم التحديث عن طريق الهواء OTA، ويرغبون بتثبيت التحديث  بشكلٍ يدوي. في البداية يجب أن يتوفّر أداة adb على جهازك، كما أن هذا  التحديث رسمي ويعادل التحديث عن طريق الهواء، وملفات التحديث التي ستقوم  بتحميلها من سيرفرات جوجل، كما أن هذه العملية لن تقوم بمسح أي من ملفاتك.
ملفات التحديث تأتي بنسختين، واحدة للإنتقال من JWR66Y إلى KRT16S ونسخة أخرى للإنتقال من KRT16O إلى KRT16S ، يمكن تحميلها من هنا:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
عليك  أن تكون دقيقًا في اختيار النسخة المناسبة لجهازك وعلى دراية بما تعمل،  كما حاول التأكد من وصول التحديث بشكلٍ تلقائي قبل قيامك بذلك يدويًا، وذلك  عن طريق الذهاب إلى الإعدادات Settings > المزيد More > حول الجهاز  About Device > تحديث البرنامج Software update > تحديث Update

----------

